# Bed bugs when traveling.



## Uncle Bob (Jul 22, 2013)

Caution, bed bugs are a growing problem in motels and hotels in the US.  I just went to Texas to take a course and stayed at a Motel 6 where I received at least 20 bites.  I can't put my shoes and socks on this morning for the pain.  I had to cancel my course and come home.  There are no guarantees with regard to price you pay for motels today.  There are some websites that report bed bugs.  Here is one; Report Bed Bugs | Bed Bug Reports | Bed Bug Hotels and Apartment Search .  When traveling please take precautions.  Uncle Bob


----------



## ICE (Jul 22, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Caution, bed bugs are a growing problem in motels and hotels in the US.  I just went to Texas to take a course and stayed at a Motel 6 where I received at least 20 bites.  I can't put my shoes and socks on this morning for the pain.  I had to cancel my course and come home.  There are no guarantees with regard to price you pay for motels today.  There are some websites that report bed bugs.  Here is one; Report Bed Bugs | Bed Bug Reports | Bed Bug Hotels and Apartment Search .  When traveling please take precautions.  Uncle Bob


Odd forum for this topic.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 22, 2013)

Bed bugs when traveling.

I can't move it since I'm on the road.  Moderators??  You around?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 22, 2013)

My apology, sorry, I saw ICC Board and wasn't thinking.  Thanks for moving it.  Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I always fear this issue! Just remember when on the road everything is dirty! Also, it does no good to sleep on top of the sheets because Motel bugs can jump 10 feet!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 22, 2013)

"The comforter on your bed is heavy, and we aren't going to wash it unless its visibly stained."

First of all, it doesn't get much more disgusting than this. These beds are slept on by many, many people. Not to mention the fact that many people also have sex on these beds. Many hotel chains will only change these large comforters if they are visibly dirty. So bodily fluids such as spit, semen, and sweat most often goes undetected. How do the supervisors of the housekeep departments excuse this disgusting behavior? Simply by saying that it isn't within the budget to wash every comforter, every single day. That they do not have the workforce, the equipment, and the time to complete all of that washing. What is even more unacceptable is the fact that these practices are accepted by the owners of the hotel chains.Dirty Secrets From a Former Hotel Room Attendant - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## mark handler (Jul 22, 2013)

Microbiologist Philip Tierno, when he has to stay in hotels, travels with an impervious mattress and pillow cover. Lurking in every hotel mattress are skin cells, human hair, bodily secretions, fungi, bacteria, dust, dust mites, lint, insect parts, pollen, and cosmetics.

Tierno encourages everyone to use the impervious covers developed for allergy sufferers. And he also advises that you definitely get rid of the bedspread. The first thing he does is remove the comforter and store it in the closet. CNN reports:

"It's certainly true that bedspreads, or the quilts inside duvet covers, don't get thrown in with the sheets for a daily wash ... Germs ... tend to congregate in places touched multiple times by multiple people that may not be cleaned thoroughly, if at all".

The First Thing to Do When You Stay in Hotels


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 22, 2013)

More money to spend on baggage at the airport.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 22, 2013)

Better off camping


----------



## Arcal (Jul 22, 2013)

I talked with the owner of the Hampton Inn some months back about bed bugs and she took me into a room to show me what to do before I even bring my baggage up.  Pull the sheets away from the corners of the mattress and box springs at each corner and look under the cord that runs around the top.  She said that if there is going to be bed bugs in the room, this is the place you will most likely find them.  It is dark during the day and close to the bodies that lie on the bed and they don't get disturbed.


----------



## jpranch (Jul 29, 2013)

Dose this thread (location) imply that I have now been elevated to vermin status?  :razz:

*ver·min*  (vûr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n)_n. __pl. __*vermin*__*1. *__*Various small animals or insects, such as rats or cockroaches, that are destructive, annoying, or injurious to health.*_


----------



## RJJ (Jul 30, 2013)

If you want the promotion take it! I have been called some of those defined and perhaps more!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 30, 2013)

JP, My apology, sorry, I saw ICC Board and wasn't thinking.  I thought someone moved it.  Hey, they did move it; this is off topic posts.


----------



## jpranch (Jul 30, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> JP, My apology, sorry, I saw ICC Board and wasn't thinking.  I thought someone moved it.  Hey, they did move it; this is off topic posts.


No problem UB. I saw it and thought it was funny as hell! I figured that I might as well join in!


----------

